# Dash question?



## 1974GTO (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking at a new a Retrosound deck for my 74 GTO. I got my GTO form my father passing and I love the car. 
The people my father got the car from had put a tape player in at the time. And might I add did a piss poor job.
For me to install this Retrosound deck, will I have to replace the dash insert,or what would that part of the dash is called? The people who installed the tape player cut the dash to make it fit than I think they tried to cover it up with glue or silicon


----------



## 1974GTO (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry I didn't mean to put it on the 2004-2006 gto my bad. I'm a newbie here.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No problem, moved to proper section.....


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you post a pic of your dash opening as it is now? I'm not familiar with the '74s, but maybe if we see what you have to work with we can give some advice.
Thanks!
Jeff


----------

